# new board suggestion



## PittGirl06 (May 26, 2006)

*new subforum suggestion*

Maybe there should be an Education themed subforum for college students since there's a lot of them on the board.  Just a suggestion based on another hair forum that has a section for students and those going back to school.


----------



## Jaelin (Jun 12, 2006)

Raises hand in agreement.

Hopefully I'm graduating this summer but I still think it would be great to have an education forum. I always read the education related thread in the off topics section when I can find them. I feel that they get lost over there because there are so many threads. 

I am not only advocating for college students. My favorite education threads so far have had to do with parents figuring out what to do when their children are having problems at school with teachers/learning disabilities/school not challenging. I feel that I am getting some pointers about what to do if I have my own children or someone with children goes through the same issues.


----------



## ClassicChic (Jun 13, 2006)

Don't see a reason why not


----------



## PaperClip (Jun 14, 2006)

Doesn't this suggestion fit under the same principle as the request for a distinct Naturals/Transitioners Forum? Seems like it would be hypocritical to support one and not the other....

My humble thought....


----------



## hopeful (Jun 14, 2006)

RelaxerRehab said:
			
		

> Doesn't this suggestion fit under the same principle as the request for a distinct Naturals/Transitioners Forum? Seems like it would be hypocritical to support one and not the other....
> 
> My humble thought....


 
I think it's different.  Just like there is an off topic section, financial section, etc. that would be an additional area for people to share information.  But when anyone needs hair info they have to go to the hair section.  The hair section is the heart and soul of LHCF and if there was a separate section, ie., natural, texturized, etc. then alot of our thoughts and experiences would be missed as people just go to their paticular forum.  Just my two cents.  Not trying to argue with you because I really don't know the answer but I do know that I really like the board as it is.


----------



## PaperClip (Jun 14, 2006)

hopeful said:
			
		

> I think it's different. Just like there is an off topic section, financial section, etc. that would be an additional area for people to share information. But when anyone needs hair info they have to go to the hair section. The hair section is the heart and soul of LHCF and if there was a separate section, ie., natural, texturized, etc. then alot of our thoughts and experiences would be missed as people just go to their paticular forum. Just my two cents. Not trying to argue with you because I really don't know the answer but I do know that I really like the board as it is.


 
I respect your points here. I'm not trying to argue either. And of course the friendly atmosphere should remain. Using the principle you stated here about the separate (I would say distinct) forums, again, the call for a Naturals/Transitioners Forum would fit because there are different forums that speak to various aspects of hair, e.g., hair salons, hair recipes. Just two more to add: hair/beauty education and natural/transitioning hair would broaden access to information.

My humble, yet passionate point.


----------



## beverly (Jun 14, 2006)

Hello, 

Thank you for your suggestion it is welcomed and appreciated  . At this time we have decided not to add any more forums, however, we may revisit this in the future. From a moderator perspective, the more boards we have, the hard it is to manage the site.

Some of the recent suggestions were a cooking forum, sewing forum, naturals forum, education forum (today), also there are many others, but I can not think of it at this time. We may possible revisit this in the future when we make site enhancements. 
Thank you, Beverly


----------



## dlewis (Jun 14, 2006)

I was just thinking we should have a cooking forum, I would love that.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 16, 2006)

How about a forum for Romance...

Also, keep it clean....

"Shimmie..."


----------

